# Radio Station in New York to Play Christmas Music All the Time...Would You Listen?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2015)

I hear that starting today, there's a regular radio station in New York that will be playing Christmas music 24/7 - 365.  I find this very unusual, as I can barely tolerate those songs on the radio during the season, except for a few old classics.

What are your thoughts?  Would you listen to a station like this throughout the year??


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 6, 2015)

No.  Let me repeat that...no.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 6, 2015)

It won't last long.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

Sick.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2015)

I love Christmas music...GOOD Christmas music...not the stuff like "The Christmas Shoes" or "Last Christmas"; I never get tired of it (but then, I don't think I ever grew up).   I would be tempted to tune in every few days for my fix.  But, I agree with Nancy....it wouldn't last long.  There aren't enough Pollyannas like me out there to keep it going.


----------



## Raven (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree with that it won't last long.
I love Christmas music for the month of December and have CD's that I play
as well as listening to it on the radio.
When January rolls around my Christmas CD's are put away until the next year.
To hear it 24/7 on a radio station seems idiotic to me.


----------



## avrp (Mar 7, 2015)

Love Christmas music. I might turn in to that station occasionally...maybe for a song or two. 
That would be it.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2015)

Once in a great while I would, but I agree it can't last.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 7, 2015)

Whatever flips their switch, I no longer listen even during the season, so not something I would care for, maybe when I become senile and want to get stuck in a moment maybe.


----------

